# Honest Opinions Wanted! Watch this short movie :)



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

I had to make a documentary-like video for my English class connecting the Transcendentalist ideals to the Civil Rights movement of the 1960s. It is silly and probably not for everyone, but it might make you laugh.


----------



## Eros_Passion (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh boy, that "I Have a Dream" Speech parody was perfect!! It had me laughing like hell. It was heart warming and enjoyable really. I liked all the jokes and antics placed inside. You guys have a great dynamic going on when n front of the camera.

That said, I have a few observations I wish to give as minor constructive criticism.

There are scenes where the person holding the camera is cracking up with laughter, along with the actors on scene. It doesn't seem like the laughing is part of the scene and in fact taints a little bit the message conveyed.

The actors on camera smile when they look at the people behind the camera, barely holding their laughter. This too lessens a bit the magic.

This is the only things I saw worth mentioning. I loved the video as a whole, and am impressed with the whole ordeal. Not many youtube videos make me react more than simply snorting air through my nose or a weak smile. I congratulate you on making such an enjoyable video.

I too made a video for my English Class. It is a short film based on "The Pardoner's Tale" by Geoffrey Chaucer. I would appreciate it if you watched it and gave me some criticism as well. Appreciated a thousand times over. 







Seriously, you guys should make more videos, you guys work together great!


----------

